# School of the Arts in Rochester Halloween Extravaganza



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

As some of you may know, I did not do my haunt this year. Instead I was volunteered to produce a haunted house as a fundraiser for the School of the Arts drama Department here in Rochester, NY. The event was kid friendly and had a storybook theme. I think I went through scary haunt withdrawal though.

I've posted some pictures in an album here.

The event was an incredible success and many people have asked if this would be an annual event. I'm not sure if we will, putting this on has probably caused many ulcers, and nearly ruined marriages.

Anyway, take a look at the pics and let me know what you think. I've also got more photos posted at http://sotafringe.org


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a wonderful space you had to work in! The sets and the costumes are well done, and the layout appears well thought out. I can believe this was a huge hit with kids and adults alike.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmm..can't find it on the SOTA link, but it looks like it was fun and a lot of work! Rochester is a very art-saavy city. You did well!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Debbie, I forgot to tell people to click on the "Photos" tab at the top of the home page.

You can also try this link which should take you right to that page.

Roxy, I was fortunate enough to have the entire theater department at my disposal. The senior CAD class measured the space and designed most of the sets. A small army of students and parents helped with the cutouts and painting. One of the Theater Technology teacher's and I worked together to plan the whole thing. Of course I had to throw in some of the stuff from my haunt.

It worked out for everyone. The Theater tech students got course credit, the drama department got a load of cheap flats, plus a ton of rehabilitated Broadway & Hollywood flats.

I will get my pick of what was built. But, I'll also probably be involved in building sets for the remaining five shows or so this year.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice and I agree, what a wonderful space to work in!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I made a comment this weekend that for a facility w/ three theaters the the folks who designed the building probably never planned on having so much of the building turned into a performance space. We only used the public spaces for the haunt, trick-or-treating & games and none of the theater space. 

The biggest challenge was that we had to be cleaned out by Sunday night and make it appear that we were never there. We planned a 3 hour strike, but with all the help we had, we were done in 2.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, that's a big space to fill. All the sets look great. Glad the event was a huge success.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I actually think it is quite cool. I can see how you would miss a scary haunt, though. Maybe you can stick someone else in charge, and work on yours and theirs.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

remylass said:


> I actually think it is quite cool. I can see how you would miss a scary haunt, though. Maybe you can stick someone else in charge, and work on yours and theirs.


I would probably go nuts if I had to coordinate two productions at once. It's very hard to delegate creative control sometimes. Fortunately, the school does have a very talented and capable staff.


----------

